# Horse shows teeth while working??



## MeganJoey57 (Aug 1, 2012)

Please excuse me if this is the wrong thread, I'm new here. Lol! 

I just recently rescued a 2 year old paint stud colt, we have started his training and today he finally conquered lunging. He has not been started under saddle and he has never had a bit put in his mouth. So my question was that while we were lunging, he pulled back the corners of his lips to show his top
Row of teeth. He didn't have his lip curled back or anything, it was sort of like he was smiling. But while he was doing it he was chomping his front teeth pretty quickly. He didn't quit until we were done with excersise. 

This is not the first time I've seen this. My cousin used to own a 1d barrel horse who also did this same exact thing. She had no health problems either. It always got me curious on what it meant And why she did it. Is it just a habit? Or does it mean something?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

If it was his first time carrying a bit, it would have felt very odd in his mouth. Curling his top lip is probably his way of showing that he was a bit confused about the chunk of metal in his mouth. 
I recently put a bit on my two year old for the first time, and he just 'nodded' and flapped his lips together for a minute of so. They all have different traits  

I hope though that you were not lunging off the bit?


----------



## MeganJoey57 (Aug 1, 2012)

Kayty said:


> If it was his first time carrying a bit, it would have felt very odd in his mouth. Curling his top lip is probably his way of showing that he was a bit confused about the chunk of metal in his mouth.
> I recently put a bit on my two year old for the first time, and he just 'nodded' and flapped his lips together for a minute of so. They all have different traits
> 
> I hope though that you were not lunging off the bit?


Oh no, he has never had a bit in before. That's why I was curious on what he was doing. We were lunging with just his halter, I'm not going to put a bit in his mouth until we get farther along in his training. He didn't roll or curl his lips, at the crease of his lips he would pull them back as far as possible, kind of resembled smiling  lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Whoops sorry, I misread your question!

That IS a bit odd, the only time I've seen them do that has been a pain response when they've been colicing. Will be interested to hear what others have to say


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he was not doing the Flemin gesture? The thing that studs do when they scent a mare?

He was clacking his teeth together? Did he seem stressed about the lunging? ears pinned?


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

That's what I thought tiny, curling his lip, but it doesn't sound like he's curling it, just pulling the corners of the lips back as lots of horses do as a pain reaction :/ ??


----------



## MeganJoey57 (Aug 1, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> he was not doing the Flemin gesture? The thing that studs do when they scent a mare?
> 
> He was clacking his teeth together? Did he seem stressed about the lunging? ears pinned?


No it was definitely not the flemin. But yes, clacking his teeth together! He didn't have his ears pinned and he didn't seem uncomfortable or anything, thats why its so weird to me'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MeganJoey57 (Aug 1, 2012)

Kayty said:


> Whoops sorry, I misread your question!
> 
> That IS a bit odd, the only time I've seen them do that has been a pain response when they've been colicing. Will be interested to hear what others have to say


I know it is rather weird. I've only seen it one other time in my cousins barrel horse, she always did it while she was working. Her horse was perfectly healthy and rode in a softer beetle style hackamore with a chain mouthpiece (can't remember what the bit was)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MeganJoey57 (Aug 1, 2012)

Horse showing teeth | Stock Photo | iStock 

It looks very similar to the photo I found on google that's attached above ^^ it's not an identical facial expression, but it's pretty close! But what gets me is he doesn't even have a bit in his mouth?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

Hmm, I see that he's a Paint.. just curious if his face/muzzle/lips are white?

My mare gets sunburned on her lips in the summer and if I don't treat it with A&D cream, she will gape her lips but leave her teeth close, I think like when we sunburn our lips (or have them very chapped).

She does it both with a bit, and without.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Could be the 'baby face'? What foals do when they meet adults to show they're a submissive baby?


----------



## MeganJoey57 (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't think so because the other horse I know who does it was 15 years old, and he's not sunburnt either. I'm just starting to think its a habit that some horses do. Did youn see the picture i had attached? It looks almost identical to that, but not as severe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Teeth bothering him?? If he had ever had a bit before, I'd say it could be an automatic response to the feel of working, because of previous experience.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I have seen a couple of horses at work do what I think your describing. They only did it when they were standing in a stable for long periods and they were bored.


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

Did he lower his neck and stretch out his nose a bit while he did it? If so, it's a "baby face" submissive motion. Not sure why he would offer it on the lunge line, but that's what it sounds like he was doing.

Keep us informed about how it progresses, it's interesting. 

EDIT: Maybe you could take a video for us to see?? Might help, besides, we like pictures and videos! 

Edit again: Just saw the picture of the arab, he's chewing on the bit of his show halter. You say yours had no bit though...hmmm. Even more interesting.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

I am also thinking its the "I'm a baby please don't hurt me!" face. I love the face! They sniff the other horse and then *yap yap yap yap* the mouth open. I believe my mare did it as old as 3 on occasion when she was in trouble and I can even recall my mare's dam doing it. Though I can't remember if it was at the time she was in foal or with the foal already at her side.


----------



## MeganJoey57 (Aug 1, 2012)

FaydesMom said:


> Did he lower his neck and stretch out his nose a bit while he did it? If so, it's a "baby face" submissive motion. Not sure why he would offer it on the lunge line, but that's what it sounds like he was doing.
> 
> Keep us informed about how it progresses, it's interesting.
> 
> ...


He doesnt move his neck or anything at all, just shows his teeth! I dont think ive seen a horse do a baby face before, but It sounds similar, but not the same! It's so weird. My phone will not let me download pictures on here or believe me I would! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MeganJoey57 (Aug 1, 2012)

aldebono said:


> I am also thinking its the "I'm a baby please don't hurt me!" face. I love the face! They sniff the other horse and then *yap yap yap yap* the mouth open. I believe my mare did it as old as 3 on occasion when she was in trouble and I can even recall my mare's dam doing it. Though I can't remember if it was at the time she was in foal or with the foal already at her side.


It might be that but it doesn't sound like the same thing, and I've seen an older mare do this too. The mare was about 15 if I remember correctly, and was a very high strung ottb who barrel raced.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Would an older horse still do baby face or could it be something else? My horse sometimes makes what people in this thread has described as baby face. Usually does it when facing me and untacked. I just assumed he was begging for a snack and being weird! He does bare his teeth while working sometimes too - with and without a bit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Savvy Debonair (Feb 11, 2010)

MeganJoey57 said:


> Horse showing teeth | Stock Photo | iStock
> 
> It looks very similar to the photo I found on google that's attached above ^^ it's not an identical facial expression, but it's pretty close! But what gets me is he doesn't even have a bit in his mouth?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That horse does have a bit in btw


----------



## MeganJoey57 (Aug 1, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> Would an older horse still do baby face or could it be something else? My horse sometimes makes what people in this thread has described as baby face. Usually does it when facing me and untacked. I just assumed he was begging for a snack and being weird! He does bare his teeth while working sometimes too - with and without a bit.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 That's what mine does, but only when being asked to do things! He's 2 but I've seen a 15 year old do it too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MeganJoey57 (Aug 1, 2012)

Savvy Debonair said:


> That horse does have a bit in btw


What I meant was is what gets me is my horse doesn't have a bit in while he does it, lol, not the horse in the photo. Yeah, my horse does it without having a bit in, but the one in the pictures looks like he is chewing on its bit!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

It is probably a quirk. Unless he is showing signs of distress, pain, or a bad attitude, I wouldn't worry too much.

Some horses like to show their teeth, some like to hang their tongue out of their mouth (drives me bonkers), and the like.


----------



## MeganJoey57 (Aug 1, 2012)

spurstop said:


> It is probably a quirk. Unless he is showing signs of distress, pain, or a bad attitude, I wouldn't worry too much.
> 
> Some horses like to show their teeth, some like to hang their tongue out of their mouth (drives me bonkers), and the like.


That's what I'm thinking it is  something that makes him unique.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Are you sure he's not clenching his teeth or grinding them? Is he sucking air while he's doing it? This could indicate pain or it could be a stress relieving method for him. I've seen a number of horses do this, typically with a bit but sometimes without it. You could try giving him a massage to help relieve built up stress and see if he has any painful spots. If he's not grinding or air sucking then it's probably just a quirk. Have you got any pics or videos of him doing it himself?


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Ever watch a young horse showing submission to an older horse? Sounds like what you are describing. Could just be he's showing submission to you instead of the normal licking his lips and looking at you like most horses his age do.


----------



## MeganJoey57 (Aug 1, 2012)

PunksTank said:


> Are you sure he's not clenching his teeth or grinding them? Is he sucking air while he's doing it? This could indicate pain or it could be a stress relieving method for him. I've seen a number of horses do this, typically with a bit but sometimes without it. You could try giving him a massage to help relieve built up stress and see if he has any painful spots. If he's not grinding or air sucking then it's probably just a quirk. Have you got any pics or videos of him doing it himself?


No he's not sucking in air or grinding, sometimes he chomps but that's it. Very quick small chomps then he stops. I've been trying to take pictures or video but this forum will not upload them from
My phone. I'm starting to think it is just a quirk..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm thinking it's the baby clacking thing as well. Maybe as a prey response to being "chased" while lunging?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Poco1220 said:


> I'm thinking it's the baby clacking thing as well. Maybe as a prey response to being "chased" while lunging?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah if he only does it while 'working' I too thought perhaps the 'work' is too confrontational.


----------



## MeganJoey57 (Aug 1, 2012)

Poco1220 said:


> I'm thinking it's the baby clacking thing as well. Maybe as a prey response to being "chased" while lunging?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If that's the case, then why would my cousins old mare do it too?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

It's mostly a baby thing but some adult horses never loose the habit.


----------



## MeganJoey57 (Aug 1, 2012)

That makes since.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Is it something like this? This is a kinda strange baby. Most babies don't bite their tongue while doing it, they clack their teeth. My 2 year old still does it when she is confronted. I'm sure a mature horse could still do it too. But you never know. Your cousins horse could've just had a bad habit. Doesn't mean that your baby and this horse do the same motion for the same reason.


----------



## JodieOtte (Aug 7, 2013)

I think it's a quirk. We have had this horse for almost a year now - he's an Icelandic cross. Only does it while he's working. We've had his teeth looked at, shows no sign of pain at all.. just does it. Even without a bit - in a bitless bridle, and in a hackamore, and even when my daughter just throws some reins onto his halter and rides. He will still do this in halter. http://jodieotte.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/DSC_4629WEB.jpg


----------



## Cappaloosa (May 21, 2013)

MeganJoey57 said:


> No it was definitely not the flemin. But yes, clacking his teeth together! He didn't have his ears pinned and he didn't seem uncomfortable or anything, thats why its so weird to me'
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I used to work as a vet tech with racehorses and many around the 2 year old mark, once they started their training etc, would do this (horses would trailer in to our facility for scoping/ lameness check/ fluoroscoping so this was a very stressful experience for some youngsters). They would kind of lift up their top lip just a little and kind of grind/ clack their teeth together. This is generally a stress response when young minds are learning new things. 

Nothing to be worried about, some horses just cope differently with new scenarios, especially when they are having a tough time understanding what you are asking.

If it becomes a constant thing though, it could result is grinding down the front teeth further than they should be (similar to a cribbers teeth). 

Once a bit is introduced it may help break the habit, especially if there are rollers etc on the bit for something for him to kind his mind busy.


----------



## Light (Mar 4, 2012)

My horse does it and she is 20. I ride without a bit or a saddle and she still does it. She pulls her lips back and does very small chomps and will foam. I think it is a stress response or pain in my horse.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I think it's baby horse clacking too.
Or...ever see a little kid really concentrating on a test or homework? Mouth open, tongue darting in and out. Odd little faces.

Think it's a baby horse thinking about his task and trying to be a good boy.


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

Its totally a habit they pick up as a baby. I've got one at home who does it! He mostly does it out in the heard at other horses when hes scared or nervous. I saw him do it for the first time at 4 months to our older gelding. He's 3 now and just did it yesterday to the head mare in our heard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

